# What is the best way to go about looking for a new teacher?



## clavichorder

I sent out an advertisement on the learning musician, but in my zeal to find a great new piano teacher, I am impatient and always looking for other ways. I wish I still had the advertisement so I could post it here to give you guys a specific idea of what kind of a teacher I'm looking for. 

Would I benefit from asking around at colleges, seeing if somebody could refer me to someone? There has to be a word of mouth way to figure this out. But are there any other tools I could use online? I have a good sense of what kind of a teacher would best suit my needs for the time being and in furthering my goals, but I need to find that person first.


----------



## breakup

I'm not sure I can help finding one, but in the sorting process, choose one that will teach you the kind of music you like.


----------



## Garret

If you're looking for someone who's classically trained definitely check with your local colleges! You shouldn't need to be a student to get a referral and most teach privately outside of the school. Very good way to meet instructors.


----------

